# Jumpsuit for tracking - to protect coat



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am not having any luck finding a lightweight jumpsuit for a miniature poodle in show coat. I'd like to try tracking with her, but we have lots of brush that clings to a poodle's coat.

The only "jumpsuits" I see are for keeping dogs warm or for costumes.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

try rain suit

https://www.neopaws.com/catalog/saleoriginalrainbodysuitmxxxl-p-1877.html


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I know I've seen these before, because I know breeders who have used them to keep puppies from nursing (so a dam can be with her older, weaned pups without being pestered). Anyhow, I can't find them now on Amazon, and Amazon keeps trying to show me pictures of humans in lycra bodysuits, which I really don't want to see...

But I know they exist...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Verve, yes I know there are lycra bodysuits for dogs. A friend suggested one for swimming and coat protection. I found it in ancient email. It is a good thing I tend not to throw things away I guess.

https://www.k9topcoat.com/pilot.asp


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had two of the coats from k9topcoat that Catherine noted. One was lined with french terry for warmth; too warm for your needs. The other was plain stretchy lycra, and worked well to protect coat from stickers and other field debris. I eventually gave the heavier coat to my daughter's elderly Airedale to help her weather Tennessee winters. We were never very careful with the coats, just washed and dried them by machine. Other than a bit of pilling they are still quite usable. The Airedale was oversize and her legs did stick out of the bottom of my Standard Poodle set. She looked hilarious, and loved all the attention she got for wearing clothes.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you, Catherine and Charmed! The lycra one sounds perfect.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Maybe take a look here, too? dog coats, poodle coats, doodle coats, coats for doodles, coats for poodles ? poodleit

ETA I know they are very pricey, just the site is mostly for Poodles.


----------

